# Bunionectomy anyone?



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I was wondering if any of the forum members have had a bunionectomy or other foot surgery and what was the recovery time?

Last Tuesday I had an bunionectomy and repair to the toe beside my affected toe. The second toe was broken 6 years ago. The foot dr at that time said that there was no need to set the toe. Well when it healed it was so deformed with the joint raised way above the level of my other toes, and the tip of the toe pointed downwards. Ouch! All shoes hurt. I finally decided I couldn't deal with the constant pain so surgery was the answer. My surgery lasted much longer than anticipated and the dr said the rest of the bones in the front of my foot was dislocated because of the poor healing. I am finally feeling like I am on the road to recovery from the sugery. 

:Cry:

Holly


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Holly, Sorry to hear about your surgery, and I hope the recovery is quick and not too painful!!! Please keep us updated.
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Holly, I'm not sure our surgeries are comparable but I had screws put in my big toe and pins in the other toes. I wasn't allowed to put weight on it for six weeks AND I had to keep my foot elevated on pillows. The pain was bearable but the confinement was BORING not only for me but for Abby who chewed every lamp cord in our living room and lived to tell the story.......lol I had my trusty laptop and lots of books to keep me company but it seemed like longer than six weeks!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Feet surgeries are my specialty. I have had 2 bunion removals, 2 Morton neuromas removed and a joint removal on my second toe.

My advice…….Stay in the big boot at least 6 weeks. Not pretty but you do heal faster without any weight on the foot. I screwed up bad on my last surgery I had the Morton’s neuromas done then 6 weeks later my last bunion. I was out of surgery 2 weeks, when my DD surprised me by coming home the week before Christmas. We did a lot of shopping and I am still paying for it. I wore the little shoe and should have know better and been in the big boot.

It takes a good 6 weeks to start to feel ok-pain gone, 6 months getting back to normal and a good year before you stop noticing it totally.

One of my bunions is not as good a job as my first, he only got maybe 80%. I may have to have redone in a couple of years.

Take time to rest, keep your feet elevated, Ice behind the knee works best.

Happy Recovery.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

A few years ago, I had bunions removed on both feet, as well as artifical joints put in my big toes for a condition known as Hallux Rigidus. I was only 35 at the time, but felt like I was 80! Recovery was no fun, but my feet feel SO much better now! The surgery was so worth it. I followed the dr's instructions very carefully. I still have to wear really good shoes...Borns are my favorite. If I put on a cheap shoe, my feet will pay for it. But I've learned not to take my feet for granted, and pay whatever it takes for good quality, comfortable shoes.
After you're done with the boot, I would highly suggest a pair of Birkenstocks. Your feet will thank you for it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree totally with Renee on good shoes, my flip flops are even from TheShoeGuys.com They usually have a space at the dog show. Not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a friend of mine had it last summer. and that was pretty much her summer. It is amazing how much we depend on our feet.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks all for sharing your experiences. I can tell you that I will never take my feet for granted again! I am definitely going to invest in some low shoes. I love heels and constantly wore them but I know I won't be totally healed for a long time so maybe Birkenstocks or Clarks or Bjorns? Something low, supportive, and cushiony.

Holly


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are all good brands, Holly! I didn't have a problem ditching my heels, as I'm already 6'0" and don't need the extra height. However, I have trouble finding 'dressy' shoes that are good for my feet, and don't make me look like I'm 98 years old. It seems like the comfort shoes are all more casual. Does anyone have a good, comfortable dressy shoe??


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

For dressy shoes, you might want to try Taryn Rose. They're very expensive but very good. Taryn Rose is an orthopedic surgeon and got into shoe design because of all the women she saw with back/foot problems-- her goal was to design stylish shoes that are orthopedically correct. Nordstrom carries Taryn Rose shoes, but not sure who else. 

Jane


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm following this with interest.
I have plantar fasciitis and also narrow feet. And the beginning of a bunion.

The Taryn Rose shoes don't seem to come in narrow widths. I know that Munro American shoes do, but that's about all I am aware of.
If anyone knows of comfortable shoes that come in narrow and in America sizes, not European, please let me know.
I have to wear SAS sandals, but the SAS walking shoes are too unattractive.
I'm looking for cute tie walking shoes, with the comfort (almost) of tennis shoes. 
Any suggestions are welcome.
I can't even wear Flip-Flops because my foot has to stay in allignment LOL.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I know how difficult it is to find comfortable shoes that are also pretty. All the shoes that I see that look comfie are also not at all my style. I wore a smaller size when I was younger but as my bunion got worse I took a bigger shoe. This was always a problem because my left foot bunion is much smaller so one shoe was always too big. When my foot heals I may be back in a 5 1/2 but sure hope not because that is an almost impossible size to find. I hope everyone who has this problem will check back and let the rest of us know if you find comfortable pretty shoes. BTW I am going to check out the Taryn Rose shoes, Nordstrom's is one of my favorite places to shop!

Holly

Holly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Holly, good timing with this thread as I have been having a heck of a time with my right bunion. I did have surgery on it at 16, (I'm 44 now) but was young and foolish and danced on my crutches 2 weeks later. Of course, it never really healed perfectly, though it was better for a bit. All the women in my family have bunions and my poor DD is on the way with hers at 14.  

I think posture and muscle work will help keep them at bay, help keep toes and heel aligned and help deal with the pain. I also was told I needed to have the joints in my right toes replaced (Hallux Rigidus as Renee mentioend), but was only 21 and another surgeon told me I'd need to keep getting them replaced every 5-8 yrs. I was way too young so I didn't get it done, but there is arthritis in the big toe and it is painful, the joint and the bunion, every single day, sometimes unbearingly so.

An aunt had both her bunions done at the same time and highly recommends it. Though it was very challenging healing from it, she has no regrets and hasn't had a recurrence in the past two years, still liking how her 'new' feet look. I dunno. It's painful recovery and I've heard many times that it's not always very successful for very long ...... 

I am in pain ALL the time and forget about wearing fancy shoes. My big toe is pushing on the next one and in time, they will all be bent out of shape. I dont' know how I can be off my feet for such a long time!

Holly, I imagine you'll still have pain for quite some time as it's not even been a week yet. Do you have pain meds? Can you use ice to help? Are your stitches out yet?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Well this is my category. I've had two bunionectomies and three Morton's Neuromas and Plantar Fascia-tis. 

Bunions take awhile to heal all the way, 6 + weeks. Morton's neuromas they said 6 weeks but mine went faster.

Plantar F was treated by my large medical care group, and the last thing they did was immobilize it and next would come surgery. I then went outside the group and had acupuncture and it was gone in 6 sessions. If I ever feel it might be returning I do stretching exercise standing with my heels hanging off a doorsill. Gone again. 

Gone are pretty shoes. SAS offers nothing except ugly-for me. The foot Dr. recommended it, but I really think they have just never seen any of the newer footwear. I wear Finn Comfort. Expensive but they offer the most comfort I can get. I have found them to be much better for me than Mephisto, Clark, etc. I also like Merrill clogs, but not as much as Finn Comfort.

Don't get depressed over the amount of time it takes to get into sandals. It seems to go on forever, just don't rush it. It pays to go slow and be patient.

Dana


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Marj,

Sorry to hear that you have pain all the time too. That is what finally prompted me to look into surgery. The pain from my bunion was painful but bearable but after I broke the toe next to it and it healed like a hammertoe I was in constant pain. I still wore low heels that were fairly comfortable when I had to go anywhere there was walking involved but wore high heels to the shop because most of my work is administrative and inside sales. My tech takes care of most of the physical work. After a day in heels even though I was at my desk most of the day I would experience horrible foot cramping that would go on for what seemed like hours. After the surgery I found out that all the toe bones were thrown out of alignment.

I have to be off my feet for at least another week though I am able to walk on the heel of this foot as long as I am wearing my cast boot. My Dr's group uses the cast rather than total bed rest but boy does my foot ouch when I have walked to the bathroom too many times. Maybe you can find an orthopoedic group who uses the immobilizer cast. Good luck to you.

I am glad so many have responded, I don't feel quite so alone now and maybe we can all be support for the others who have the same problem.

Holly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried Earth shoes? I love them. I never wear heels unless I'm forced to go to a military ball or dinner or something. My posture is slouchy and they actually cause me to stand up straight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Earth shoes are awesome (so comfy!) so I definitely would add my recommendation for them. I also LOVE Dansko clogs. I have Plantar Fasciitis (heel pain due to high arch) and the Dansko and Earth shoes just feel heavenly on my foot. Both of them are supposed to be great post-foot surgery as well as many people on Zappos have mentioned that they bought them after surgery and they were the only shoes they could wear. Great arch support!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Months ago, Holly made me promise to bury her in high heels! I told her "no way", I was burying her in slippers so her feet won't hurt!! Hopefully, they won't hurt anymore after all of pain and suffering!

Get well soon my friend!!

Love,
Debbie*


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

No bunions here, but plantar fasciitis, and my PT recommended the best sandals. Chakos available through Zappos or in REI. They are super adjustable, with every strap being moveable. They are like outdoor athletic sandals, but SUPER arch supportive. The moment I put them on my PF pain disappeared. Miracle! The sandals are about $100 but I sept a weekend camping at an outdoor music festival and never had a bit of pain. They don't look too hot with work clothes, but I truly do not care. Just wondering what I will do in the colder weather. My custom orthotics hit me on my pain point, so they are set aside for now. Go for the Chakos.

These are the sandals I have:

http://www.zappos.com/product/7222239/color/182525


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Feet...*

I work in the footwear department at REI. I never knew what good shoes really were until working there...and hearing all the foot problems people have.

In my case, years of wearing high heeled shoes made my toes press into one another and cause incredible pain in the ball of the feet where the nerve endings were crushed. Now all I wear are danskos and chacos. Both approved by the american society of podietrists.

You can get new teeth but you cannot get new feet.

Good supportive shoes that do not pinch toes or any other part of the foot are the best, and yes, there are some that aren't ugly ugly. But hey, comfort is the name of the game for me.

Lots of people swear by the MBTs but I felt they were odd.

Think of all the work our tiny feet do with these big bodies on top of them...and we just complain about them instead of honoring them!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

marjrc said:


> I think posture and muscle work will help keep them at bay, help keep toes and heel aligned and help deal with the pain. I also was told I needed to have the joints in my right toes replaced (Hallux Rigidus as Renee mentioend), but was only 21 and another surgeon told me I'd need to keep getting them replaced every 5-8 yrs. I was way too young so I didn't get it done, but there is arthritis in the big toe and it is painful, the joint and the bunion, every single day, sometimes unbearingly so?


Marj....you NEED to go back for your Hallux Rigidus condition. Technology has come so far. I have implants with a ball on the end in each big toe to replace the bad joints. *The relief is indescribable*. If I had to do it every 5 years, I would, but they are expected to last, possibly my lifetime. I know the pain you are feeling, even when you aren't on your feet. I would sit in my recliner at night and cry cause my feet hurt so bad. I knew I couldn't keep taking 800 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours....it would eat my stomach lining away. I finally broke down and went to the best foot doctor in our area. He knew right away what was wrong and how to fix it. He also fixed my bunions while he was at it. Recovery wasn't fun, but SO WORTH it in the end. And do both feet at the same time. Just be prepared to follow dr's orders and stay off of them.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just developed a case of plantar fasciitis (however you spell the darn thing) and holy smokes, NOT fun. Icing helps a lot -- found out the hard way that putting heat on it was way not a good idea!

I'm definitely going to look into some of the brands you all recommend; that's so helpful. I have medium width feet with high arches and a narrow heel and the Taryn Rose fit me well -- I think I've seen a few in narrow, but my suggestion would be to ask them at Nordies or Bloomingdales -- also, she has a website.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I too wear a medium width shoe and have very high arches. I am so grateful for all the suggestions from everyone who has had input. I just can't imagine doing both feet at once as I am barely able to get around now with only one foot operated on. 

I haven't been able to do any wash. Thank God for my dear cleaning lady Jeannie. She is doing her best to keep up with things. Too bad I don't have someone to take care of all the paperwork that is waiting to be done.

I have an ugly pin sticking out the top of my second toe. That is what is keeping that toe in place to give the time for that toe to re-heal. I am anxious to be mobile and I will never take my feet for granted again. The first thing I want to do after all is healed is to go and have a pedicure. I would never do it before because my right foot was so ugly and deformed.

Holly


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I found a store that sells several of the recommended brands of shoes and tried a bunch on. The Dansko's were close, but OMG the Finn Comfort just slipped on like they were made for me; bliss! I went with the tennis shoes -- I've been wearing New Balance, which are good but a little heavy. The Finn Comfort are amazing. My sister is an elementary school teacher and on her feet all day, so I told her about all the recommendations. 

Thanks!! Jane and her (newly) happy feet


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I had both feet done at once (bunions) the surgeon said it was the first time in 20 years he had done both..... I promised him I wouldn't be a whiner. hehe
I'm glad NOW, but I really wouldn't recommend doing it that way. You don't have a foot to limp on. You are totally down for at least a week. I had to scoot to the bathroom on my hind end. No kidding. Then when you can use crutches you have to use both and not put weight on your feet at all. If you need to be mobile quickly (like I did) doing one foot at a time would have been a better option. I had it done about 5 years ago and the results were pretty amazing. 
Dawna


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

When I had both feet done, I could only walk to go to the bathroom for the 1st week or two. In hindsight, I wished I would have rented or borrowed a walker. However, I made do with what I had, and used a bar stool to lean on and make my way to the bathroom. (Thank goodness DH never thought to take a picture of me making my way to the bathroom!) DH would pack me a lunch in the morning, and set it in a cooler by my chair, with drinks, meds, etc. I had my computer, phone, and remote to the tv. 

But I am of a different opinion than Dawna...I would never recommend getting just one foot done at a time. I'm so glad I had both feet operated on at the same time!! Just get it over with in one fell swoop, so to speak....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Something low, supportive, and cushiony.
> 
> Holly


Ouch, sorry for your surgery. I broke my little toe about a week and a half ago (maybe 2 weeks? I can't keep track with everything going on). Dang, that thing sure did get purple and it still hurts to bend it very far but at least I can walk without limping and yelping now. That's nothing compared to surgery. Soft supportive shoes......look at zcoil.com. I wear their shoes every day for my back but sure wish I would have bought the open toed ones since I broke my toe!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Has anyone tried Earth shoes? I love them. I never wear heels unless I'm forced to go to a military ball or dinner or something. My posture is slouchy and they actually cause me to stand up straight.


I used to wear Earth Shoes until I found the Z Coil shoes. If I had to grab a pair of shoes for some reason, I'd head for those until I could get back to my Z Coils


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions on shoes. I never could have handled doing both feet at once and only had the bunionectomy because they were doing surgery on the toe beside it anyway. I am still having alot of discomfort after two weeks but the dr said that my surgery was very extensive. Once I heal from this I don't know if I will have the nerve to do the other foot but if I do shoes will sure fit me better.

Holly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Renee said:


> Marj....you NEED to go back for your Hallux Rigidus condition. Technology has come so far. I have implants with a ball on the end in each big toe to replace the bad joints. *The relief is indescribable*. If I had to do it every 5 years, I would, but they are expected to last, possibly my lifetime. I know the pain you are feeling, even when you aren't on your feet. I would sit in my recliner at night and cry cause my feet hurt so bad. I knew I couldn't keep taking 800 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours....it would eat my stomach lining away. I finally broke down and went to the best foot doctor in our area. He knew right away what was wrong and how to fix it. He also fixed my bunions while he was at it. Recovery wasn't fun, but SO WORTH it in the end. And do both feet at the same time. Just be prepared to follow dr's orders and stay off of them.


Renee, thank you for your input - as well as everyone else's ! I think it's invaluable to hear what many of you have already been through and weigh the pros and cons. I don't know if there will ever be a time when it's "right" to be off both feet for so long - there are 2 Havs and 2 cats here to think about. Not at all concerned about the 3 teens and hubby!! lol - but one day, this pain will be just too much and I'll have to make a decision.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

6pm.com has Taryn Rose 75% off today. They sold out by noon last time they ran that brand on sale. 
Even at 75% they aren't cheap.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I went to the site but all the ones that I liked were sold out.

On Tuesday I will be 8 weeks post surgery. I am just now starting to feel somewhat normal. I had some complications and had a 50/50 chance of losing my second toe. Alot of prayers later my doctor removed the necrotic tissue and found pink healthy tissue underneath. I will be so glad to be able to walk again without limping and I hope that in a year I will be able to say I am glad I had the surgery.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMGosh, I am so sorry you are still having trouble. My MIL had a bunion removed and told me today her big toe is now on top of her second toe. Not right at all! My right foot is not as good as my left (different doctors, long story) but it took me a good 8-12 months after surgery on both to say they no longer bother me. The Morton’s Neuromas was a bigger deal as far as long term healing. There is a lot of numbing on that foot. Not sure if that is normal.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Sandi for your kind thoughts. I am relieved that I didn't lose my toe but I am getting antsy. I also have alot of numbness and my foot is still very dusky looking. I hope your foot continues to improve!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Holly, that's no fun. I had hoped you'd feel much better by now. Sandi, it sounds like these procedures can take a very long time to help and in some cases, they may not help much at all ! I know there are many successes, though, as I have an aunt who is thrilled with her results of having both bunions fixed, but ... it's risky. 

Take care of yourself, Holly. ((hugs))


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The surgeries help tremendously but most people think it is a quick fix and when you are dealing with your feet it takes a while for the healing process.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Marj. If I had this surgery for cosmetic reasons I would be kicking myself right now but I broke my 2nd toe six years ago and it healed with the middle joint being higher than the others and the tip of my toe pointing downwards below the ball of my foot. I was in constant pain and had horrible foot cramps almost every evening. So I am sure when it is feeling better I will be glad I had the surgery but I truly wasn't prepared for the amount of pain and the length of the healing process.


----------

